# Roland Dantes in CRITICAL CONDITION!!!



## MSTCNC (Oct 8, 2006)

I just picked this up from FMA Forum:



Matawguro said:


> Roland Dantes in Critical Condition
> 
> Rey Dominguez sent me a text message indicating that Roland Dantes is in critical condition at St. Luke's Hospital. Apparently it has to do with a heart condition and a clogged artery. I'll update as I'll get more details.



My thoughts and prayers are with the Dantes family and Guro Dantes' students!







Respectfully,

Andy

P.S. The picture above shows Mr. Dantes with Mr. Worden...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 8, 2006)

My prayers go out to him and his family as well!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 8, 2006)

My thoughts are with him.

Jeff


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 8, 2006)

Best Wishes for Health and Recovery


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 8, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## Carol (Oct 8, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's a great write-up of an interview with Guro Dantes:

http://www.realfighting.com/issue7/roland.html

There are some great pictures also... even one or two of the Professor...


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 8, 2006)

my prayer goes out to a great man


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 8, 2006)

May Fortune restore him to health and strength again.


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 9, 2006)

*UPDATE!*

A posting by Datu Hartman over on FMAT states that GM Dantes is currently in stable condition after a heart attack...

The posting goes on to state that GM Dantes may be facing cardiac-related surgery in the next few days...

My thoughts and prayers continue to go out to GM Dantes, his family, his students, and his extended FMA family...

Respectfully,

Andy


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 9, 2006)

Glad to hear his condition has stabalized.

If he does have to have surgery, I hope it goes well.

Jeff


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 9, 2006)

Prayers for a speedy recovery! 

Paul Janulis


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Andy,

Thanks for letting us know this info.


My thoughts and prayers go out to Sr. Master Dantes as well!!!

-Palusut


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 9, 2006)

Palusut said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Thanks for letting us know this info.



Not a problem, Sir! Glad to help... one of the few times being a forum/Martial Arts junkie comes in handy!

As for SGM Dantes condition... Pat O'Malley posted the following quote (from an uncited source) over on FMAT:



> All GM's... GM Roland is out of dialysis & all ok so far. Will update you as we find out final decision about surgery. Still serious danger from aorta bllod vessel as it could rupture anytime. Your prayers have helped increadibly. Maraming Salamat.



Best Regards,

Andy

P.S. Growing up with a Minister father that I almost never saw eye-to-eye with (and still don't)... church is somewhere that you will rarely see me. However, I will be stopping in and lighting a candle for SGM Dantes... because (IMHO) every good vibe counts in a case like this...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 9, 2006)

My prayers go out to him and his family!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2006)

Best of luck to him!


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not sure if Robbie Trinindad (matawguro from FMA Forums) is a Member here or not... I know he's on FMAT...

Here's what he posted over there a little while ago...



Matawguro said:


> I wanted to update last night but my DSL was down.
> 
> Roland Dantes is being transferred to the Philippine Heart Center to have fluid build-up removed from his lungs. He is in relatively high spirits and he thanks the FMA community for giving him the strength to fight on. He thanks you all for the prayers offered.
> 
> I'll be printing out this thread and sending him a copy to keep his spirits up.



Glad to hear that all of the good energy going SGM Dantes' way seems to be working!

Keep up the good work, Gang!

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 9, 2006)

Best wishes to him and his.  :asian:


----------



## Pappy Geo (Oct 9, 2006)

To all NSI members and Brothers of the Art. 
I was personally contacted today from Australia by David Foggie close student and friend of Roland Dantes. 

Roland is a senior clan member of NSI and Modern Arnis, together we shared the last days with professor Presas. Not an easy time but through that we formed a Blood oath with Professor just prior to his death. 

Now it is Roland who is faced with death, hospitalized for a Heart Aneurism he is not receiving the care he needs. The Philippines is not the U.S. they do not offer a "Welfare medical program" it is pay up front or die. 

Remy Jr. suggested a fund raising seminar for the upcoming weekend. Honestly, that is not soon enough. I am at a loss for words right now. I am suggesting donations be offered as soon as possible, I am not one to ask so I will just give $1,000. of my saving to begin a offering to save his life. ($1,000. U.S. is a lot of money in the Philippines) 

It is up to everyone to decide if they can assist in this task of Brotherhood,,, times are hard, really, I do understand... my contract with 1st. SFG ended this last month so I am faced with a different survival strategy than I have been faced with over the last 6 years. For me it becomes a matter of stepping up and doing what I can to assist in providing medical attention for a mentor, close friend, and blood brother of the art. 

This is only an open request, you will not be judged by what contribution you do or don't make, please be assured my concern is only for the needs of Tito Roland Dantes. Additionally, knowing how difficult financial survival is in our daily life sometimes. Please consider this as only a letter sharing information about a Brother in the art, if you cannot donate financially, please offer prayer in your thoughts for Roland Dantes. 

I will be calling the Philippines very shortly this evening to find out how the donations can be transferred to his account. 

Any questions can be routed my way via my e-mail kellysworden@comcast.net 
or a personal call at 253-202-7418 
Respectfully, Kelly S. Worden
_________________
Tito Geo


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 12, 2006)

This was posted over on FMA Forum earlier this morning:



labsica64 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just came back from Heart Center, where I visited Manong Roland. So far, he did improve a bit from his previous condition. Manang Sheryl, his wife, said that they are hoping for a low-invasive procedure to address his problem. It would be possible if he stabilizes enough to undergo it. As of a while ago, he was smiling and receiving visitors warmly. He can talk, although he had to wear a breathing mask. Seeing him cheerful is enough to give us hope, but we all still should continue praying for him.



Sounds like slow but steady progress for Manong Roland!

Keep all that good energy flowing towards the PI, Gang!

Yours in the arts,

Andy


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 14, 2006)

A few updates from FMA Forum...



guro_abon said:


> i receive this text/SMS from Ms. Ginalyn Relos and Senior Master Bambit Dulay.
> 
> " Good morning fellow FMA practitioners, we would like to inform you that we are holding a healing mass for Grandmaster Roland Dantes and Master Noel Peñaredondo n Sunday Oct. 15, 2006 5pm at PIGSSAI program, In front of Dept. of Tourism Bldg. at Luneta Rizal Park. We hope that you will join in this moment for the immediate healing of the said two FMA Masters. FYI, Thanks you. Pls Pass."
> 
> ...





Pat OMalley said:


> I have just received this text, which I feel is making things look a lot better for GM Dantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although I cannot attend the healing ceremony... I will be there in spirit...

Best wishes to Manong Roland for his continued recovery...

Yours in the arts,

Andy

P.S. Does anyone know what is wrong with Master Peñaredondo???


----------



## robertlk808 (Oct 20, 2006)

It has been a while since I last heard anything.  Any update?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2006)

Check these other 2 threads. I believe Datu Knuttel posted an update earlier today in the first.
A Message To The Worldwide Brother Hood Of Modern Arnis
Tito Roland Dantes emergency surgery


----------



## robertlk808 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Bob!!


----------

